

Facebook Bans The “Like Gate;” Pages Have 90 Days To Comply - yuribit
http://marketingland.com/facebook-kills-like-gate-pages-90-days-comply-95133

======
anigbrowl
Good news. This was actually making feel negative towards FB, to the point
that I would only log in for absolute necessity and never for more than 5
minutes at a time.

